# Shrimp recipes



## coalcookin (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 1  pound bag of frozen shrimp that I need to use up. Any ideas on some recipies? 

Thanks, coalcookin


----------



## QSis (Apr 2, 2007)

Shrimp scampi 
Shrimp pizza
Shrimp gumbo
Shrimp jambalaya
Grilled shrimp
Shrimp fra diavolo
Shrimp chowder
Shrimp cocktail

Just off the top of my head.

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 2, 2007)

Sauteed for a Shrimp Salad...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 2, 2007)

This is my own invention, simple to prepare and delicious!!

Paella is another good one.

If they are tiny like popcorn shrimp, I would suggest making it into a salad, you can make a delicious one with cubed avocado, a little chopped scallion and a mixture of sour cream, mayonnaise and a dash of cardamom.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2007)

watch the movie "forrest gump" with pen and paper ready.

bubba has a few ideas. 

this is one of my favourite shrimp recipes, however, i serve it in a bowl with crusty bread for dipping in the garlic oil. over rice, as the recipe suggests, would be too oily for me..

Garlic Shrimp Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## mraa (Apr 3, 2007)

shrimp scampi pasta is a hit a my house and my mom's.


----------



## weloveseafood (Apr 3, 2007)

I love risotto or pasta with shrimps - it is always great. 

Take a look at this recipes - I always prepare them (mostly with frozen shrimps), we love them:


----------



## cjs (Apr 3, 2007)

my favorite way for a while now, is to toss shrimp with olive oil and lots of minced garlic, s & p on a baking sheet - bake in preheated 450 F. oven for 3 minutes; turn shrimp over and continue roasting until they are opaque and firm, 2-4 min. no longer!! perfect everytime.

Scrape all into a bowl and refrigerate till well chilled. Or if you use enough oil and garlic, toss hot from the oven with some pasta and top with some Parmesan.


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/shrimp-diavolo-10411.html?highlight=shrimp+diavolo

Ginger-Glazed Shrimp Kabobs

1 cup bottled bbq sauce
2/3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
2 T. oil
4 t. grated fresh ginger
1 1/4 lb. fresh large shrimp with tails

Thread shrimp onto skewers.  Marinate in glaze about 30 minutes and grill or broil 12 minutes turning once.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 3, 2007)

I had some frozen shrimp that I cooked for shrimp cocktail the other night. I just brought some water and beer to a boil with a halved lemon and tossed in the shrimp,still frozen. When the liquid came to a rapid boil, I covered the pot and took it off the heat. After about 5-8 mins. the shrimp were perfectly done.


----------



## coalcookin (Apr 5, 2007)

*Shrimp Recipies*

These are all great sounding recipies and very much appreciate your replies. I can't wait to try each one. Thanks Coalcookin


----------



## bevkile (Apr 6, 2007)

My favorite is a knock off of Red Lobster Cajun Shrimp. This is my recipe. It is good. Everybody I fix it for likes it and it is a quick fix.



CAJUN SHRIMP w LINGUINE

INGRED:
BAG OF READY COOKED FROZEN AND DEVEINED SHRIMP THAWED AND TAILS REMOVED
PARMESAN CHEESE GRATED
HALF AND HALF
BAYOU BLAST EMRILS'S
BUTTER
LINGUINE
16oz linguine 

While pasta is cooking in salted water, 
melt in a large skillet, a stick of butter, 
add 2 tbsp Bayou Blast spices, stir until well blended. 
Add two cups half and half or cream. 
Bring to a boil 
add grated parm cheese. The sauce will seem very thin. 
One or two minutes before pasta is finished, add shrimp to pasta water. 
Drain and pour into skillet. 
Pour all into large pasta platter.
ENJOY


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 6, 2007)

My dad just gave me this recipe for shrimp scampi that sounds incredible! I'll post on here soon.


----------



## Guts (Apr 7, 2007)

How about Shrimp and Spinach  Lasagna?


----------



## Clienta (Apr 7, 2007)

Shrimp tacos, saute shrimp with bacon, soft corn tortillas, chopped onions & cilantro, shredded cabbage with a salsa verde (spicy green salsa made with tomatillos, avocado, cilantro, serrano chili, onions, water).

Shrimp fajitas, saute shrimp w/or w/o bacon, flour tortillas, saute poblano peppers & onions, salsa verde.

Spring rolls, boil or saute shrimp, let cool to room temperature, soften rice paper, add cilantro, lettuce, julienned carrots & cucumber roll up & serve with spicy peanut sauce & Thai chili sauce.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 8, 2007)

Goodness - you can do nearly anything & everything with frozen shrimp.  I always have a bag of cooked, shelled shrimp in the freezer for impromptu stirfries, fried rice dishes, tossing into soups, etc., etc.

The sky is virtually the limit as to what you can use them for.


----------



## QSis (Apr 11, 2007)

*Ruth's Chris "Barbecued" Shrimp*

While I would call this "Buffalo Shrimp", not bbq'd, this is fast and delicious.

From razzledazzlerecipes.com (I couldn't copy and paste the link?)

Since I'm on a diet, I only used 1 T of melted Smart Balance spread, and that was fine.

Lee

Ruth's Chris Steak House Barbecued Shrimp 

5 to 6 large uncooked shrimp 
1/4 C. butter, melted 
1 T. Louisiana hot sauce (Frank's Red Hot or Crystal brands are recommended) 
2 cloves garlic, pressed 
1/4 t. salt 
1/2 t. coarsely ground or cracked black pepper 
1/2 t. finely chopped fresh parsley 
pinch of dried rosemary 
lemon wedges 

Preheat oven to 400°F. Shell and devein shrimp. 

In a small baking dish, combine melted butter with hot sauce, garlic, salt, cracked pepper, parsley and rosemary. Stir. 

Arrange shrimp side by side in the baking dish and bake for 6 to 8 minutes. Immediately broil the shrimp for 2 to 4 minutes or until the shrimp are done but not chewy. Squeeze some lemon juice over the shrimp. Serve sizzling hot in the baking dish. 

Serves 2 as appetizer.​


----------



## turtledove (Apr 11, 2007)

That looks very good! I bet it would go well tossed with a pasta too. Thank you for posting it, Lee!


----------



## college_cook (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a really cool idea for an off-the-wall shrimp cocktail, but haven't had the opportunity to try it out.  Cook off your shrimp in some crab boil and halved lemons and a few whole peppercorns.

For the cocktail sauce here's what I was thinking:  when you puree tomatos and strain their liquid through a coffee filter, you're supposed to get crystal clear liquid that has a powerful tomato flavor.  I thought it would be fun to puree your tomatos with horseradish, a little rice wine vinegar, lemon juice, salt and black pepper, and just let all of the flavors infuse for awhile in the blender.  Then strain it out to get your clear liquid, which hopefully (this is the part I don't know about) will have picked up all of the other flavors you've added in.  Then freeze it, but not into solid ice; more like the consistency of a loose snowcone, but not slushy either.  Serve your crystal clear cocktail "sauce" in a martini glass with the shrimp hanging on the rim, and garnish with some lemon, and maybe some fresh chive tips.

It's a little involved, and meant more for plated presenattion I think, but it would be fun to try.


----------

